# Reuse synthetic corks?



## sydneylanier

Can you/should you reuse synthetic corks? We were about to do that today and decided why take a chance on ruining a batch of wine for a 23 cent cork.

What is the general consensus regarding reusing synthetic corks - if only once.


----------



## cpfan

If you want bottles of wine that leak, go ahead.

Steve


----------



## Drez

At the risk of bring up an old thread. i wouldn't think of doing this with conglomerate corks but with synthetic since the wine doesn't soak in at all and assuming the hole isn't punched through would it still leak? Does anyone do this?


----------



## jeepingchick

corks are hella cheap...if your gonna spend all that money on great ingredients why not toss in a few more cents per bottle for a cork and avoid the risk of anything...


----------



## Runningwolf

Not just the money but what about all of that time you put into it and the time it would take to replace it. I would not do it!


----------



## djrockinsteve

I buy normacorks at 1,000 a time. They are cheap. What would you think of someone who stopped over with a bottle of wine with a hole in the cork before it was opened. What else are they skimping on?


----------



## xanxer82

No way I'd reuse a cork.


----------



## Dugger

You ask 2 questions - can you & should you? 
I think the answer to #1 is yes, if the cork is still in good condition and has "swelled" back out enough to get good compression for a good seal upon reuse and obviously has no hole through it. The best way to avoid the hole is to use a butlers' thief when taking out the cork the first time. 
The answer to question 2 is as everyone has already said. 
I would not reuse them for wine but I do use some for various shims on other projects.


----------



## Wade E

I would not even think of such a thing.


----------



## BIGJEFF

It's'like putting dirty underwear after taking a shower


----------



## Drez

Dugger said:


> You ask 2 questions - can you & should you?
> I think the answer to #1 is yes, if the cork is still in good condition and has "swelled" back out enough to get good compression for a good seal upon reuse and obviously has no hole through it. The best way to avoid the hole is to use a butlers' thief when taking out the cork the first time.
> The answer to question 2 is as everyone has already said.
> I would not reuse them for wine but I do use some for various shims on other projects.



I was more curious about the #1 "can" aspect, even if the answer was definitively yes I'm not 100% sure I would put it into practice. As was mentioned I would be mortified if I guest saw a reused cork so my wine rack would have yet another element of organization. 

My curiosity was less focused on the cost of such things then the sustainability. The thought crossed my mind as I threw a pile of them out the other day and I thought I would consult the experts. 



BIGJEFF said:


> It's'like putting dirty underwear after taking a shower



lol. Well I would suggest washing the corks my friend...I do wash my undergarments between uses even if I don't buy new undergarments each time I bathe, much to the chagrin of Joe Boxer I'm sure. Love the analogy all the same.


----------

